

Can you wear shorts today? - hardcoder
http://caniwearshorts.info/

======
hardcoder
We're a team of 5 developers. Usually we build more serious tools for
programmers.

This was just a fun project to work on in our spare time :)

Building the connection to the weather API was great, also the web based
geolocation had some interesting challenges!

For ladies we have [http://caniwearaskirt.info/](http://caniwearaskirt.info/)

------
HighSense
No shorts at 20c? Your bar is set too high.

~~~
hardcoder
Thanks for your feedback! We are finetuning the algorithm right now :)

------
sln097
For those of checking short wearability beyond our local area, any chance you
can add a zipcode or address filter?

~~~
hardcoder
Well, initially its not a weather lookup for abroad, in that case I suggest to
move to your destination first and start the tool from there :)

